# Final Villain - Part 1



## Tazmo (Jul 18, 2008)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 18, 2008)

*Final Villain*


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 15, 2008)

Night Ben, don't let the bed bugs bite


----------



## Zaru (Oct 15, 2008)

Omg, hey arnold set

Nibbles you know a lot of awesome things


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah

Hey Arnold was the shit back in the day


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 15, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Omg, hey arnold set
> 
> Nibbles you know a lot of awesome things



lol yeah

I figured since you went retro I would go retro as well. I found this in my photobucket for a set I used when I was still Dmoney....


Sasuke said:


> Yeah
> 
> Hey Arnold was the shit back in the day



Yes it was


----------



## MS81 (Oct 15, 2008)

hey guys!!!


----------



## Felix (Oct 15, 2008)

Villains:



Still can't stop looking at this GIF


----------



## Levithian (Oct 15, 2008)

Man in silver suit riding fake alligator trough the sea.


----------



## legan (Oct 15, 2008)

It's fucking Ace Rimmer 

Red Dwarf is <3


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 15, 2008)

Sup villains. hows it going?


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 15, 2008)

Max            pek


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 15, 2008)

hey nipples hows it going bro. 

lol, i just put a long day behind me. and i have to go to sleep soon for another long day tomorrow.

IRL and NF were both slow today.


----------



## Levithian (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey Max. ..........


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 15, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> hey nipples hows it going bro.
> 
> lol, i just put a long day behind me. and i have to go to sleep soon for another long day tomorrow.
> 
> IRL and NF were both slow today.



Sorry to hear about the slow pace Max

Go to sleep, a new day is tomorrow with more speed


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 15, 2008)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Hey Max. ..........



sup bro 



♠Mr.Nibbles♠ said:


> Sorry to hear about the slow pace Max
> 
> Go to sleep, a new day is tomorrow with more speed



Thanks man, and yeah i hope so.. even though IRL will be fucking long with my longest uni day plus work after. but yeah hopefully NF will speed up.


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 15, 2008)

Empress said:


> I suddenly like you



do you like/love me empress?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 15, 2008)

Stop the TWF imitation


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 15, 2008)

alright guys im gone. sorry for my short stay.

<3


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 15, 2008)

bye Max


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 15, 2008)

hey gaiz!


----------



## E (Oct 15, 2008)

greetings characters of a questionable background


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 15, 2008)

Sup E and @lk


----------



## Zaru (Oct 15, 2008)

Woooo 10000 posts


----------



## E (Oct 15, 2008)

omg i got the 10000 get 

sup nipps & zaru


----------



## Matariki (Oct 15, 2008)

Sasuke got sealed ;__;


----------



## Zaru (Oct 15, 2008)

Uchihas are going down


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 15, 2008)

Seiko said:


> Sasuke got sealed ;__;



Again

What he do now???


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm not entirely sure, yet.

It could be due to a few things, hm.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 15, 2008)

Well what's the ban message


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 15, 2008)

you dunno


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 15, 2008)

There wasn't one @___@

I just logged on was browsing a thread and noticed I was sealed 

I asked Taxman

Oh, okay, had to be due to rep, lol, since I'm now back to my favourite rank.


----------



## Levithian (Oct 15, 2008)

Shit Sasuke that sucks.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 15, 2008)

The hell happened


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm sealed for three months, lol. I'm not even bothered to be honest.


Shit happens.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 15, 2008)

WAIT, SAUCE, YOU WAS SLASHED!!?!


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 15, 2008)

What was the reason Sauce?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 15, 2008)

shitttttttttttt


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 15, 2008)

It could only be one thing, really, lol.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 15, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> There wasn't one @___@



When you try something that doesn't work, there's no message?


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh, lol. 



> You have been banned for the following reason:
> excessive repwhoring
> 
> Date the ban will be lifted: 01-15-2009, 11:00 PM





I lost 230K 

I thought I'd be mad if something like this happened, but I don't feel anything.

That's actually reassuring since I thought I could be addicted to rep or something, lol.

Anyway, night Villains.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 15, 2008)

'Night Sasuke


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 15, 2008)

Night Sasuke


----------



## E (Oct 15, 2008)

oh, so that's what happens...


tried it


----------



## MS81 (Oct 15, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Oh, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C U N Jan!!!!


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 15, 2008)

Yall might know

What is up with all these Sasori Puppet # xxx people running around the forum


----------



## Zaru (Oct 15, 2008)

Because Sasori has a sasori puppet recruitment thread


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh I didn't know

I thought it had something to do with him, but I thought they were all dupes


----------



## Even (Oct 16, 2008)

Afternoon Villains


----------



## Garlock (Oct 16, 2008)

GOODNIGHT VILLAINS! OFF TO SEX AND SLUMBERLAND!


----------



## Even (Oct 16, 2008)

have a nice sleep


----------



## Felix (Oct 16, 2008)

Good Morning Villains

I passed my Driving law exam


----------



## Zaru (Oct 16, 2008)

"law" ?

You mean the theoretic exam?


----------



## MS81 (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm going back 2 school to get my computer information degree.


----------



## Felix (Oct 16, 2008)

Zaru said:


> "law" ?
> 
> You mean the theoretic exam?



Yeah
It has different names everywhere, so I didn't know what to call it


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 16, 2008)

hey villains. just on my break between lectures, sup?


----------



## Matariki (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey max; help me get unsealed.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 16, 2008)

hey gaiz! 

Seiko always ignores me so...


----------



## Empress (Oct 16, 2008)

hey alky


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 16, 2008)

Empyyyyyyyyy!!


----------



## Empress (Oct 16, 2008)

empty stomach lol, don't know what to eat >.<


----------



## Matariki (Oct 16, 2008)

I'll cook for you, Empy.


----------



## Empress (Oct 16, 2008)

!


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 16, 2008)

Seiko said:


> Hey max; help me get unsealed.



Im the last person to be asking that. I have no credibility with the mods when it comes to rep.

I mean, i have change substantially from how i was before, but the credibility remains low.


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 16, 2008)

Sup Max& Gaiz


----------



## Loki (Oct 16, 2008)

hey


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 16, 2008)

hey thar, Jin! 

me forgets your real name 

is it Nikola?

or Nick?

I'm sure it starts with "N"


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 16, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> hey thar, Jin!
> 
> me forgets your real name
> 
> ...



Me?

Its Erik


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 16, 2008)

FUCK ME SIDEWAYS! 


hey Erik!


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 16, 2008)

lol, sup everyone.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 16, 2008)

Bitches don't know 'bout my final villain


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 16, 2008)

Daddy! 

you owe me some pocket money 

I'M GOING TO TELL MUM! 

and i need a raise. make it 500 pounds a month.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 16, 2008)

^ go freeze more cats


----------



## Zaru (Oct 16, 2008)

^ Lol, that'll haunt him until the end of NF


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 16, 2008)

Zaru said:


> ^ Lol, that'll haunt him until the end of NF



Hes never gonna hear the end of it well especially not from me


----------



## legan (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey homo erotic people of an asexual persuasion.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 16, 2008)

oh Gawd, not the cats again


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 16, 2008)

I log on to say sup and this is what I see



Zaru said:


> Bitches don't know 'bout my final villain


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 16, 2008)

yeah damn cat killers


----------



## Empress (Oct 16, 2008)

nipples


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 16, 2008)

it was an accident...


----------



## legan (Oct 16, 2008)

Empy dear Sis you have suddenly become 50 thousand bajillion times cooler then anyone on this forum.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 16, 2008)

Empress said:


> nipples



empy u seen the hitman spoilers they have the hitman character ratings u wont be happy


----------



## Empress (Oct 16, 2008)

ninaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

why brother? D:


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 16, 2008)

Empress said:


> nipples



Empypek


----------



## Empress (Oct 16, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> empy u seen the hitman spoilers they have the hitman character ratings u wont be happy



FUCK WHAT LINK WTF


----------



## legan (Oct 16, 2008)

Empress said:


> ninaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> why brother? D:



Because you know of the awesome that is Nina


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 16, 2008)

Message

it doesnt show top 10 but i know whos #1 anyway 

if he isn't #1 ima /wrists


----------



## Empress (Oct 16, 2008)

legan said:


> Because you know of the awesome that is Nina



I loved breath of fire IV, it was so awesome and it brings back alot of memories


----------



## Empress (Oct 16, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Message
> 
> it doesnt show top 10 but i know whos #1 anyway
> 
> if he isn't #1 ima /wrists



but what about chrome? ;__;


----------



## legan (Oct 16, 2008)

Empress said:


> I loved breath of fire IV, it was so awesome and it brings back alot of memories



I forget Roman Numerals which one's that? <_<


----------



## Even (Oct 16, 2008)

damn, newest Naruto is so friggin sad.... I bawled like a baby  They censored Shika smoking though, but that is understandable...

also, Pain showed up this episode 

@legan: IV = 4


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 16, 2008)

#13


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 16, 2008)

The subs aren't available until like Friday right


----------



## Empress (Oct 16, 2008)

legan said:


> I forget Roman Numerals which one's that? <_<



4, the one with Fou-lu


----------



## Empress (Oct 16, 2008)

but she's too good to be 13


----------



## Levithian (Oct 16, 2008)

When your sealed dose it look like the rep Icon is missing from everyone?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 16, 2008)

Empress said:


> but she's too good to be 13



i know


----------



## Empress (Oct 16, 2008)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> When your sealed dose it look like the rep Icon is missing from everyone?



yes it does


----------



## legan (Oct 16, 2008)

Empress said:


> 4, the one with Fou-lu



4 was good my fav is 3 though God I wanna play them again and Grandia.


----------



## Empress (Oct 16, 2008)

my brother got BoF for PC somewhere, I'll try playing it


----------



## Levithian (Oct 16, 2008)

Empress said:


> yes it does



*Of fuck. This sucks.*


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 16, 2008)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> When your sealed dose it look like the rep Icon is missing from everyone?



and you can't see whos repped you etc etc and u got sealed


----------



## legan (Oct 16, 2008)

Empress said:


> my brother got BoF for PC somewhere, I'll try playing it



Complete it for me <3


----------



## Empress (Oct 16, 2008)

I'll try to pek


----------



## Even (Oct 16, 2008)

why did you get sealed, FMA?


----------



## Matariki (Oct 16, 2008)

Thrill and Real


----------



## legan (Oct 16, 2008)

What's the bet most of us get rep sealed soon


----------



## Levithian (Oct 16, 2008)

Even said:


> why did you get sealed, FMA?



*I don't know. I have PMed Taxman, 30 minutes ago, and still have not got a reply. If I need to I'm going to make a thread about it in the staff section.*


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 16, 2008)

FMA WAS SEALED TOO?

WHAT THE FUCK IS HAPPENING!?


----------



## Matariki (Oct 16, 2008)

I've reported you all.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 16, 2008)

legan said:


> What's the bet most of us get rep sealed soon



I think thats the most likely outcome.


----------



## legan (Oct 16, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> FMA WAS SEALED TOO?
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK IS HAPPENING!?



THEY'RE COMING DOWN ON US @lk RUN WHILE YOU CAN


----------



## Empress (Oct 16, 2008)

im not gonna get anything


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 16, 2008)

Seiko said:


> I've reported you all.



Go ahead. it's not like any whoring  goes on here 



> THEY'RE COMING DOWN ON US @lk RUN WHILE YOU CAN


----------



## Zaru (Oct 16, 2008)

legan said:


> What's the bet most of us get rep sealed soon



Only those which obviously broke some rules... or are you saying that applies to you


----------



## Matariki (Oct 16, 2008)

Except Empress of course.


----------



## legan (Oct 16, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Only those which obviously broke some rules... or are you saying that applies to you



No I was just making convo


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 16, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Only those which obviously broke some rules... or are you saying that applies to you



     .


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 16, 2008)

We should make bets on whos next


----------



## Levithian (Oct 16, 2008)

Maybe I can get it lifted, doubtful but I have to try.


----------



## legan (Oct 16, 2008)

It wont be me next


----------



## Even (Oct 16, 2008)

abandon ship


----------



## legan (Oct 16, 2008)

No we go down with it


----------



## Levithian (Oct 16, 2008)

I just got the reply from Taxman, its exactly the same as Sasuke's and for the exact same period of time.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 16, 2008)

The only thing I'll go down on is my woman


----------



## legan (Oct 16, 2008)

Good job I said with then Andy and not on


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey people. 




FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> I just got the reply from Taxman, its exactly the same as Sasuke's and for the exact same period of time.



Did you get a rep cut, like I did though?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 16, 2008)

He's still le sans so apparently not


----------



## Levithian (Oct 16, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Hey people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
No cut but, its a seal for the same reason and just as long. I think there cracking down on everyone.*


----------



## Zaru (Oct 16, 2008)

They said they're gonna run a harder policy now, it started with Uncanny

Seems like they were serious about it


----------



## Even (Oct 16, 2008)

okay, I'll stay onboard, as the great villain I am


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 16, 2008)

Well I wasn't cut until a little while after my seal, hm.

Sucks though, i'm sure it won't be the last seal we see either. 

All great villains have to be defeated eventually


----------



## Levithian (Oct 16, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Well I wasn't cut until a little while after my seal, hm.
> 
> Sucks though, i'm sure it won't be the last seal we see either.
> 
> *All great villains have to be defeated eventually *



*Yes, but like Orochimaru who was also sealed, we will be back.*


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 16, 2008)

shit i'm scared! 

the mods must not harm my rep!!


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 16, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> shit i'm scared!
> 
> the mods must not harm my rep!!



Mwahahaha, Thats right, Shake, Puny Mortal, shake!




My reps so insignificant that it would hardly matter if im sealed, lol.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 16, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> shit i'm scared!
> 
> the mods must not harm my rep!!



You're pimpin, that's all legal, yo


----------



## E (Oct 16, 2008)

well, i'm glad that i'm only a mere splendid one to behold


----------



## legan (Oct 16, 2008)

Stand strong people together we're invincible.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 16, 2008)

Zaru said:


> You're pimpin, that's all legal, yo



oh yeah! 

If i was sealed, i swear, i'll give up pimping!


----------



## Even (Oct 16, 2008)

do you pimp Heroes in HD @lky? 
I need to start season 3


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 16, 2008)

i believe i do!


----------



## Matariki (Oct 16, 2008)

I never got sealed for rep-whoring even though I did that too.


----------



## Even (Oct 16, 2008)

then, why are you sealed now?

pimp me up @lky


----------



## legan (Oct 16, 2008)

As long as no one suspects me we're ok.


----------



## Even (Oct 16, 2008)

I've been sealed once, one week "seal" due to sig over size limits


----------



## legan (Oct 16, 2008)

Only time I've been sealed is because I asked for it.


----------



## E (Oct 16, 2008)

i'm surprised i'm not sealed for this sig


----------



## Even (Oct 16, 2008)

you asked to be sealed?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 16, 2008)

Only time I've been sealed is because.... oh well


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 16, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Only time I've been sealed is because.... oh well



Lol, just lol XD


----------



## legan (Oct 16, 2008)

Even said:


> you asked to be sealed?



Yes I did.



Zaru said:


> Only time I've been sealed is because.... oh well



And then you became one the most epic users ever it seems O_o

Oh crap Maxi's MIA I may have to start repping people for myself


----------



## Levithian (Oct 16, 2008)

Damn I just got slashed, I'm done with rep now.


----------



## Matariki (Oct 16, 2008)

Do not despair.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 16, 2008)

Enjoy the time of your seal. During my five months I kept posting like usual. Lack of rep doesn't take away the fun at all.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 16, 2008)

What an eventful day

Sealing and slashing

Listen to Zaru


----------



## Levithian (Oct 16, 2008)

I guess I'll just go on as usual and get over it. I thought I was going to get away without a slash though. That is more upsetting than the seal.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 16, 2008)

How much was the slash???



Damn where are my One Piece spoilers


----------



## Zaru (Oct 16, 2008)

There's no chapter this week, Nibs


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 16, 2008)

Damn it

And the cliffhanger left me wanting baddddd


----------



## Zaru (Oct 16, 2008)

Yeah I know


----------



## Matariki (Oct 16, 2008)

Where's Empress?


----------



## Levithian (Oct 16, 2008)

♠Mr.Nibbles♠ said:


> How much was the slash???



*Around 230,000.*


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 16, 2008)

WAIT, FMA GOT SLASHED TOO!?!?!


----------



## Levithian (Oct 16, 2008)

...and I was almost Divine. I would have gotten away with it to if not for those meddling mods.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 16, 2008)

lol, scooby doo 

but srsly, how did they determine that you whored?


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 16, 2008)

That is what I want to know??

I don't think that I whored but I am interested in know what is considered whoring


----------



## legan (Oct 16, 2008)

Damn the one thing I can't find out about on wiki


----------



## Levithian (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't know, I doubt they could have found any evidence of it, they might have monitored outgoing and incoming rep and just assumed I was.


----------



## legan (Oct 16, 2008)

I guess if you get a lot of rep from the same people in the same topic they could take an educated guess that's something is up.


----------



## legan (Oct 16, 2008)

Orks believe in two gods - Gork and Mork - of which Gork is the god of brutal cunning (Brutal but kunnin') and the other; Mork, is the god of cunning brutality (Kunnin' but brutal), the subtle distinction being that one hits you when you're not looking at him, and the other hits you hard when you are. There is a different mythology sometimes portrayed in which Gork and Mork are the gods of Defense and Attack. Orks can't agree which god plays which role, and debates about this topic often erupt into fighting (Although generally Gork is considered the more brutal by players, and Mork the more cunning, possibly due to their roles in gorkamorka, in which a Gorker was better at fighting, and a Morker better at driving). The priesthood of these gods has no in-game representation, although the infamous Goff Warlord Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka claims to be receiving visions from both. Also, there has been some mention of Yellerz (the ork version of a priest) although they are not seen ingame. In earlier versions a third god, Bork, appeared, but has since been dropped. Orks generally tend to distinguish between Gork and Mork as one being mean, and the other being meaner. Some divisions lie in determining who is meaner; another factor preventing Orks from being united. It is doubtful if the distinction between Gork and Mork means anything in Ork culture, as long as it allows them to bash something. Perhaps Gork and Mork are actually one god.


----------



## Creator (Oct 16, 2008)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> Damn I just got slashed, I'm done with rep now.



How comes and for how long?


----------



## Denji (Oct 16, 2008)

My friends.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 16, 2008)

G'night guys!!


----------



## Even (Oct 17, 2008)

Villains


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2008)

Low activity here


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 17, 2008)

Most are at School/Work now i assume

Including me, i might add


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 17, 2008)

hai all


----------



## Denji (Oct 17, 2008)

another fine day to be alive

How are my fellow Villains?


----------



## Empress (Oct 17, 2008)

Seiko said:


> Where's Empress?



What do you want?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 17, 2008)

Empy is so cold


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2008)

And your sig is so hot


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 17, 2008)

so i  yours


----------



## Empress (Oct 17, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> Empy is so cold



I've always been like this


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh the things I could say now


----------



## E (Oct 17, 2008)

sup zaru     .


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2008)

My mood, after looking at your sig


----------



## legan (Oct 17, 2008)

YES

I just got my Doctors degree.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2008)

Wait

Doctor in what?


----------



## legan (Oct 17, 2008)

Wouldn't you like to know


----------



## Even (Oct 17, 2008)

legan is a prof?? 
cool 

prof in what?


----------



## legan (Oct 17, 2008)

Not a prof a Doctor


----------



## Vanity (Oct 17, 2008)

FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> I don't know, I doubt they could have found any evidence of it, they might have monitored outgoing and incoming rep and just assumed I was.



Whoa, I wonder why. o_O

You weren't directly asking for rep were you?

If it was just you repping your friends and them repping you back without anyone actually asking for rep, then why would you get in trouble?

I'm pretty sure that everyone at this board reps their friends and has little convos in the rep. :S

I mean I rep my friends and they rep me back sometimes but I've never asked for rep ever.

And you haven't asked for rep have you? And I mean I'm friends with you but you actually don't rep me that often and I don't rep you that often either. It's kind of scary if they start cutting people just for repping their friends or something. I don't like to rep my friends on a daily basis though just because I bet the mods would find that suspecious even though no one is asking for rep. (And well, I like to spread my rep for other reasons than just my friends anyway.)

It's starting to sound like they're making assumptions if you're just repping your friends back and forth but never asked for rep. They probably saw it as a rep circle even if it really wasn't. I haven't heard the mod side of the story though so I don't know what they saw really.

Also, maybe you were just gaining too fast or something in their opinion. I remember when you were behind me not really long ago and now you were almost Divine? I'm not at 600k yet even. That's not to say that you did something wrong....some people just gain super fast. Maybe they didn't think that the posts you make seem worthy of all that rep and that you must therefore be repwhoring. I have no idea but I didn't think the mods could just assume something like that.


----------



## Even (Oct 17, 2008)

legan said:


> Not a prof a Doctor



Okay, doc, what kind of a doc are you then?


----------



## legan (Oct 17, 2008)

One sec I need to wiki all the dif kinds of Doctors.

I'm a Doctor of Naturopathic Medicine

Can find out more about what I do here :3


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 17, 2008)

Guys  

I'm back 

and what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2008)

> Also, maybe you were just gaining too fast or something in their opinion. I remember when you were behind me not really long ago and now you were almost Divine? I'm not at 600k yet even. That's not to say that you did something wrong....some people just gain super fast. Maybe they didn't think that the posts you make seem worthy of all that rep and that you must therefore be repwhoring. I have no idea but I didn't think the mods could just assume something like that.


That's not an argument, but a reason for people to get suspicious.

If you're neither popular nor posting in the blender nor doing obviously epic things/threads, a high repgain is quite suspicious.

See, nobody's wondering about me getting 1.1 million points in 3 months, but in other cases it probably makes people wonder.



legan said:


> One sec I need to wiki all the dif kinds of Doctors.
> 
> I'm a Doctor of Naturopathic Medicine
> 
> Can find out more about what I do here :3


Doctor Ben 


Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Guys
> 
> I'm back
> 
> and what the hell are you talking about?


Lylyyyyyyyyyyyyy <3

How are you? :>


----------



## legan (Oct 17, 2008)

Hell yeah Doctor Ben sounds awesome. Shame it would actually be Doctor Leach though 

And if that's the case Zaru how come the mods aren't cracking down on me? I dun really post in the Blender and I've never really done anything epic.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2008)

legan said:


> Hell yeah Doctor Ben sounds awesome. Shame it would actually be Doctor Leach though
> 
> And if that's the case Zaru how come the mods aren't cracking down on me? I dun really post in the Blender and I've never really done anything epic.


Your family name is Leach? Learned something new 

And I said it's only a reason to get suspicious, not an argument.


----------



## legan (Oct 17, 2008)

Indeedily. Full name is Benjamin John Leach I rarely tell anyone then because my initials are lulz BJL.

Also you were supposed to say "That's not true you're pretty epic"


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 17, 2008)

I just came home 

I got pissed off by that old hag, skipped some classes and came home by train


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2008)

Skipped classes? Bad girl 


Lol Ben, be happy that it's not BLJ instead
That sounds like blowjob


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 17, 2008)

unimportant classes


----------



## legan (Oct 17, 2008)

Nout wrong with skipping school I did it all the time and look at me now. I'm a Doctor.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2008)

Of course 

I never liked skipping classes. It feels like I'm missing out on something 
Plus I had fun being at school, mostly


----------



## Matariki (Oct 17, 2008)

GTFO KY

Not Yuki, of course.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2008)

Confusing abbrevations


----------



## legan (Oct 17, 2008)

Get The Fuck Out KY I can't spell her username but I think that's what Seiko meant.


----------



## Even (Oct 17, 2008)

two KY's in here? 
Did you guys read the latest Naruto chapter? It was made of awesome and win


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey Villains         .


----------



## legan (Oct 17, 2008)

It made me cry a little Even


----------



## Levithian (Oct 17, 2008)

Guys, you know the only good thing about repseals? You don't have to fear negs, so within reason, you can say whatever the hell you feel like.


----------



## Matariki (Oct 17, 2008)

There's no reason to fear negs anyhow...unless you're a bastion of truth.


----------



## Even (Oct 17, 2008)

true, the more reppower you have, the more free you are to say whatever the hell you want  You'll scare people away from negging you


----------



## Levithian (Oct 17, 2008)

I know, I had 720,000 rep points before  they slashed me. I guess I'm just attempting to come up with a up side to this when there is none. I never worried about negs to begin with. With the daily points I was getting they had little effect. I think that if I get back to where I was one day the will just slash me again, so why the fuck should I bother?


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 17, 2008)

No rep talk    .


----------



## Even (Oct 17, 2008)

what would you rather talk about then?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2008)

Food


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 17, 2008)

Rep me    


Seiko, I started Jiraishin


----------



## Even (Oct 17, 2008)

you just made me hungry 
Curse you Andy 

Very much impossible Sauce


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 17, 2008)

*Sigh* in b4 lock like Kyou .


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 17, 2008)

So what's happening in the Naruto anime currently

I haven't seen an episode since like christmas

Did they show Tobi & Deidara catching the Sanbi yet


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 17, 2008)

sup guys. sorry i havnt posted much lately.. been really busy


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2008)

RL is a bitch 

And there are bitches IRL


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 17, 2008)

busy @lk is busy 



hey guys


----------



## Empress (Oct 17, 2008)

*stabs RL* I did everyone a favor


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey @lk & Max     .


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 17, 2008)

thanks, Empy!! 

hey Ryuk!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 17, 2008)

Seiko said:


> GTFO KY
> 
> Not Yuki, of course.





Even said:


> two KY's in here?
> Did you guys read the latest Naruto chapter? It was made of awesome and win



wtf, 2 kys? where? 



FullMetalAlchemist9 said:


> I know, I had 720,000 rep points before  they slashed me. I guess I'm just attempting to come up with a up side to this when there is none. I never worried about negs to begin with. With the daily points I was getting they had little effect. I think that if I get back to where I was one day the will just slash me again, so why the fuck should I bother?



and wow, you got repsealed and slashed 

seems like i've been missing too much lol


----------



## Denji (Oct 17, 2008)

I spy Emi.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 17, 2008)

I just noticed my Jonathan who just noticed me


----------



## Denji (Oct 17, 2008)

It's been too long.

You've started uni, right?>__>

How are you adjusting to it?


----------



## Even (Oct 17, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> So what's happening in the Naruto anime currently
> 
> I haven't seen an episode since like christmas
> 
> Did they show Tobi & Deidara catching the Sanbi yet


Asuma just died 
Tobi and Deidara has yet to catch the Sanbi.... They actually altered Pain's line, saying that they were going to seal the Nibi instead... The way things look, I think we might get a Tobi/Dei filler arc


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 17, 2008)

Zaru said:


> RL is a bitch
> 
> And there are bitches IRL



. well played.



@lk3mizt said:


> busy @lk is busy
> 
> 
> 
> hey guys



i know my son 



Empress said:


> *stabs RL* I did everyone a favor



thanks mimi 



Ryuk said:


> Hey @lk & Max     .



sup bro



Denji said:


> I spy Emi.



i spy denji


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 17, 2008)

LYLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!    


Hey Max. 


I know Flo Rida btw. I dont like his first single "low" with T-Pain.


----------



## legan (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey guys and girls.


----------



## Matariki (Oct 17, 2008)

Sup Sasuke; you join Team GB?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 17, 2008)

lol, what an interesting development


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2008)

Team GB? What?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 17, 2008)

i shall not comment on this matter.


----------



## Matariki (Oct 17, 2008)

Hm Zaru...I never noticed that's Rossiu in your avatar. 

Didn't like him much


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2008)

He wasn't exactly a majorly liked character


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 17, 2008)

What's he from?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2008)

Tengen toppa gurren lagann.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 17, 2008)

I gave up on that after Kamina died


----------



## legan (Oct 17, 2008)

The one who orders Simon to be locked up/killed can't remember which 

You did what now Sasuke?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I gave up on that after Kamina died


You didn't even see the epic fights afterwards?


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 17, 2008)

Everyone always praises it

When I have time I'll finish it


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2008)

It might not be the same experience anymore if you watch it long after the airtime

The community feel isn't there


----------



## Levithian (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey Max, Emily.


----------



## Matariki (Oct 17, 2008)

So...do you like it, Sasuke?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 17, 2008)

TTGL >>>>>>>> ALL!


----------



## E (Oct 17, 2008)

hey all

quick hello before going out


so fucken hungry


----------



## Denji (Oct 17, 2008)

Good day again my fellow Villains.

I have a lot of writing to do this weekend. Thankfully, it's for my fiction writing course, and I like that kind of writing.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 17, 2008)

I've only read one page so far, Seiko.

Good luck with that, Denji!


----------



## Matariki (Oct 18, 2008)

So true:

Library thread!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 18, 2008)

Good morning villains.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 18, 2008)

hey Andy


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 18, 2008)

Hamidy 

fuck yeah, got ya


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 18, 2008)

Emilylyly!! 


hey gurl


----------



## Even (Oct 18, 2008)

Villains


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 18, 2008)

Hamidy  

Tell me, what anime should i watch now? 

am i supposed to start that Cashern sins or whatever is it called?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 18, 2008)

hey Even!


yeah, Lyly, watch casshern! it might start out a little odd but it's kewl! my avy is from the OP of casshern!

watch the anime in my sig. it's called To Aru Majutsu no Index! IT'S A MUST WATCH!!

ANOTHER *MUST FUCKING WATCH* IS GA REI ZERO!!

I'VE NEVER SEEN *ANYTHING* LIKE IT!


----------



## Matariki (Oct 18, 2008)

Never heard of these. 

Tell me more? ~__~


----------



## Felix (Oct 18, 2008)

Tytania is awesome

I recommend you guys watching it

Hello Villains


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 18, 2008)

Seiko said:


> Never heard of these.
> 
> Tell me more? ~__~



they are new series that just started..


apparently, casshern has bee around since the 70's and the art is definitely retro. it's about some cyborg named casshern who has to fight robots hell bent on eating him cuz they believe if the do, the rot (the entire world has be destroyed) will be over.

GAI REI ZERO is about ghosts and those who hunt them. Like i said, it will blow your mind.


*Spoiler*: __ 



which other series will you find *all* the main characters dying horrible deaths in the *first episode!?!?!* 




To Aru Majutsu no Index is like the new FMA. Magic vs Science. there are magicians and there are people called espers that use science to do superhuman stuff. definitely a must watch too!


----------



## Even (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm still waiting for you to pimp me with Season 3 of Heroes, @lky


----------



## Zaru (Oct 18, 2008)

Hey again villains.


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 18, 2008)

Sup Villains           ?


----------



## Even (Oct 18, 2008)

Zaru, Ryuk


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 18, 2008)

Whats up ?


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 18, 2008)

Nothing                      .


----------



## Even (Oct 18, 2008)

not much, apparently


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 18, 2008)

hm                               .


----------



## Even (Oct 18, 2008)

well, I'm off to bed...
later villains


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 18, 2008)

villains. 

whatsappening!?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 18, 2008)

I had no elecricity today 

Hey alk


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 18, 2008)

hey Andy!

lol, having no electricity is a normal occurrence here.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 18, 2008)

Why? I mean I know where you live but you're not like... in a disaster area


----------



## E (Oct 18, 2008)

o hai chuggers


----------



## Matariki (Oct 18, 2008)

Sup villains

Thanks alk! I'll add them to my ever increasing list


----------



## legan (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 18, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Why? I mean I know where you live but you're not like... in a disaster area



lol, the government cant provide enough electricity for the entire nation so they _ration_ it 

sad huh?

generators and solar panels are big business here since they are  a must have for every family!



Seiko said:


> Sup villains
> 
> Thanks alk! I'll add them to my ever increasing list



you're welcome!


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 18, 2008)

Villains  you evil son of a bitches.


----------



## Denji (Oct 18, 2008)

Villains and Villainesses

I'll be gone for about a day or so. Just wanted to give you guys a heads up. See you tomorrow.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 18, 2008)

hey Vae!!

Denj! 

you take care, son!


----------



## legan (Oct 18, 2008)

I have figured it out, the way to do whatever the fuck you want and break the rules without getting any kind of punishment.

All you have to do is be the one to warn yourself.


----------



## Levithian (Oct 18, 2008)

All you have to do to get away with breaking rules is become a mod.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 18, 2008)

What up FV


----------



## Zaru (Oct 18, 2008)

Nothing much and I'm going to sleep now

'Night villains and nibbles


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 18, 2008)

Cya later Zaru

I just a mac today FVpek


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 18, 2008)

see yaz, Andy!!

Nipples!!


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 18, 2008)

My favorite alchemist


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hey guys what's going on


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 19, 2008)

villains... sup?


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 19, 2008)

Howdy thar


----------



## Zaru (Oct 19, 2008)

Good morning villains.


----------



## Even (Oct 19, 2008)

Villains


----------



## Creator (Oct 19, 2008)

This place is empty.  Where is everyone?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 19, 2008)

Here


----------



## Zaru (Oct 19, 2008)

Sunday is a slow day for NF.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 19, 2008)

lol, church goers


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 19, 2008)

lol cat freezers


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 19, 2008)

fuck you, Hibari.


----------



## Even (Oct 19, 2008)

sup villains?


----------



## Levithian (Oct 19, 2008)

Good morning final Villain.


----------



## Matariki (Oct 19, 2008)

Creator said:


> This place is empty.  Where is everyone?



Hey, that's a great sig


----------



## Even (Oct 19, 2008)

not much activity today, eh...


----------



## Empress (Oct 19, 2008)

rape tiem


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 19, 2008)

Slow day on NF

Slow day at work

I need some uppers


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 19, 2008)

i blame nipples for no nuudess


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 19, 2008)

I am a guy and you wanna get off on pics of my dick


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 19, 2008)

Lol Elland Road


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 19, 2008)

♠Mr.Nibbles♠ said:


> I am a guy and you wanna get off on pics of my dick







Jin-E said:


> Lol Elland Road



lol i drove past there ealier


----------



## Even (Oct 19, 2008)

*YOU'LL NEEEEVER WAAAALK ALOOOOONE!!*


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 19, 2008)

Even said:


> *YOU'LL NEEEEVER WAAAALK ALOOOOONE!!*



GTFO       .


----------



## Matariki (Oct 19, 2008)

alk you killed a cat?


----------



## Creator (Oct 19, 2008)

Seiko said:


> Hey, that's a great sig



Thanks. pek



Hibari Kyoya said:


> i blame nipples for no nuudess



All i read was nipples and nudes.


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey villains. just popping in to say hello. ive had a long, but relatively good weekend.. about to go out now as well.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 19, 2008)

Seiko said:


> alk you killed a cat?



something like that..


----------



## Zaru (Oct 19, 2008)

Lol running gag


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 19, 2008)

he used a rukia move on the poor thing


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 19, 2008)

HIBARI!

fuck you.


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 19, 2008)

Fuck all of you


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 19, 2008)

Haven't seen you in some time Max


----------



## Zaru (Oct 19, 2008)

His rl is keeping him busy


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 19, 2008)

So is mine

I wish it was summer time all over again


----------



## Zaru (Oct 19, 2008)

It's always summer time for me


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> It's always summer time for me



lucky bastard how so 

u know i never noticed ur avatar was roushhiou i thought it was byakuya at 1st :s


----------



## Zaru (Oct 19, 2008)

Lol how is that byakuya 

And I mean I have no school or work


----------



## Levithian (Oct 19, 2008)

Morning turns to afternoon.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 19, 2008)

**


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 19, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Lol how is that byakuya
> 
> And I mean I have no school or work



i have no idea 

how come


----------



## Zaru (Oct 19, 2008)

I finished highschool and I start military service in january


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 19, 2008)

pek pek


soon, i'll be seeing Andy in uniformz!!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 19, 2008)

Only girls get naughty pics though


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 19, 2008)

oh, didn't i tell you i was a girl?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 19, 2008)

That's a shocking relevation, alk


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 19, 2008)

anything for a piece of Andy


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 19, 2008)

The hell @lk is a girl

Work is over


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 19, 2008)

lol, nibbles 

it's a joke


----------



## Zaru (Oct 19, 2008)

That's what you make them want to think... double trap


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 19, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> lol, nibbles
> 
> it's a joke


I knew it was a joke

It was almost as bad as me having a Obama girl avy and getting reps from people that want to see my nudes and rub my nipples


----------



## Zaru (Oct 19, 2008)

Rub your nipples 

Oh bathhouse


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 19, 2008)

I got it from the BH and the cafe for all places.

The telegrams normally request nudes.....


----------



## Zaru (Oct 19, 2008)

Telegrams 

Didn't post there much this week


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 19, 2008)

I normally gain about a 100 post with the new chapter but this chapter didn't move me to post


----------



## Zaru (Oct 19, 2008)

Lol at best a single chapter can give me about 500 posts


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 19, 2008)

My posting in countable sections are normally bad

I can get that much but I need more time away from irl


----------



## E (Oct 19, 2008)

villains 


argh, headache


----------



## Zaru (Oct 19, 2008)

Lol, RL


----------



## E (Oct 19, 2008)

hey zaru,

dawn soon?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 19, 2008)

Dawn? What about da-

Oh wait, you mean the time of the day.


----------



## E (Oct 19, 2008)

yes **


----------



## Zaru (Oct 19, 2008)

Well in five hours or so


----------



## E (Oct 19, 2008)

maybe you should rest


----------



## Denji (Oct 19, 2008)

You guys.


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 20, 2008)

Just poppin in to say night peoples.


----------



## Empress (Oct 20, 2008)

but its morning


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2008)

Morning villains.

Why so setless/disabled?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 20, 2008)

tis sad.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2008)

Lack of people at this hour


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 20, 2008)

Andy, i need you to pimp me this h-manga 

i need it on RS!!


I'll PM you the links now.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2008)

H-manga? what?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 20, 2008)

hentai


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 20, 2008)

so, Andy, have you taken up any of the fall anime series??


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2008)

Toradora and Tytania


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 20, 2008)

hentai


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 20, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Toradora and Tytania



hm... never heard of them 


you likey??


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2008)

Toradora was nice, Tytania... it's so bad that I just want to watch it


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## E (Oct 20, 2008)

o hai gais 

monday again it seems .....


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2008)

Something has changed


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 20, 2008)

lol, yeah 

must be the financial crisis!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2008)

I meant about myself


----------



## Matariki (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey alk, which one?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 20, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I meant about myself



Oh... 



Seiko said:


> Hey alk, which one?



what??


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 20, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I meant about myself



lol, Eternal Andy is Eternal!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2008)

Yes. Hereby I take the spot of #5


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 20, 2008)

lol, Andy. 

it is now ur responsibility to get me to  NPU. 

@Seiko: lol, i already have one. 

IDM ftw!!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2008)

It is your responsibility to send me heroes links, in return


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 20, 2008)

where are the rankings and congrats Zaru


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2008)

Rankings of what 

Lol at the quote in your sig


----------



## Matariki (Oct 20, 2008)

Rep talk is against the rules.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 20, 2008)

Zaru said:


> It is your responsibility to send me heroes links, in return



DEAL!!


----------



## Even (Oct 20, 2008)

congrats on Eternal, Zaru 

I just got my tuition fee... almost 7000 USD


----------



## E (Oct 20, 2008)

i would let some of you molest me and i would tell the judge that i have a silly imagination 

gentlemen


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 20, 2008)

oh fuck!! 

is that for  a semester or for the year?


----------



## E (Oct 20, 2008)

uni, i skipped it 

i still wanna go 


$19,000, no scholarship or shit whatsoever, i said "see ya "


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 20, 2008)

yo


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 20, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Rankings of what
> 
> Lol at the quote in your sig



didn't u say u was 5th on NF 

and yeah


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 20, 2008)

Studying more than 3 years in uni= Ultimate Brain drain of boredom.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 20, 2008)

Jin-E said:


> Studying more than 3 years in uni= Ultimate Brain drain of boredom.



lol that equals a degree for me since I did summer courses


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 20, 2008)

lol, i just saw Killu's "fuck off" thread in the blender


i fucking lol'd hard!


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 20, 2008)

♠Mr.Nibbles♠ said:


> lol that equals a degree for me since I did summer courses



Why dont you get a job


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 20, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> lol, i just saw Killu's "fuck off" thread in the blender
> 
> 
> i fucking lol'd hard!



We all did



Jin-E said:


> Why dont you get a job


b/c my 3yrs don't come until May


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 20, 2008)

lol, Nibbles 

you know, the dude was quite accurate about some people


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 20, 2008)

Sad to say it was true

I thought that he would've been banned b/c he sounded dupish to me


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 20, 2008)

Congratulations Zaru & Hibari (at least I think you only just turned LSP.)

New Heroes tonight


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 20, 2008)

yeah, he just turned LSP.

Hey Sam <3


----------



## Matariki (Oct 20, 2008)

They didn't cancel it?


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 20, 2008)

Of course not

Howdy @lk


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 20, 2008)

Back to class

I need to learn something today

cya


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 20, 2008)

cancel Heroes? 


what planet have you been living on, Seiko?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2008)

In the stars, alk


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 20, 2008)

lol.

I've never used that smiley before and i dont plan on using it. EVER!


----------



## Even (Oct 20, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> oh fuck!!
> 
> is that for  a semester or for the year?



a semester... a year is almost 14 000 $


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 20, 2008)

whats up peoples.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2008)

Max, do you have to pay such high fees for uni too?


----------



## Levithian (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey Max, hows it going, and the rest of Final Villain?


----------



## Denji (Oct 20, 2008)

Good day Villains

I'm busy with school as always. I might be free in a couple of hours though.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 20, 2008)

HEY DENJ!! :WOW


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 20, 2008)

At work like always Villains


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2008)

You guys all have work and/or uni

I feel weird with my lots of free time now


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 20, 2008)

How long do u stay with the army?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2008)

6 months


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 20, 2008)

do u actually go into combat


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2008)

No 

Austria and combat? Don't make me laugh


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 20, 2008)

lol who knows


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2008)

We don't fight

Heck we couldn't win a war anyway

SWITZERLAND would own us


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 20, 2008)

i thought austria was big


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah.



In the 19th century maybe.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 20, 2008)

i need 2 read up on my countries stuff


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2008)

Well shit you're european, you should at least know that much


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 20, 2008)

all i need 2 know is UK = ruler of Europe


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2008)

Lol. You might as well just break off the continental plate and sail to america


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 20, 2008)

noooo i hate americans 

well i dont hate them but u know what i mean


----------



## E (Oct 20, 2008)

you're mexican HK?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 20, 2008)

lol no


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2008)

Your sombrero and moustache disagree


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 20, 2008)

if im mexican then ur brazilian


----------



## Zaru (Oct 20, 2008)

I'd sure like to get it on with brazilians 
But I myself am not


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 21, 2008)

lol, i havnt had me a brazilian girl in a long time. why are they so rare here? Ok, my next point of duty is to make me a brazilian friend.

Anyway, how you guys been?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 21, 2008)

hey Villains!

do you know the greatest villain?

HE IS A PETRELLI! PAPA PETRELLI IS TEH BADDEST!!


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 21, 2008)

I thought he was a good guy?

seriously. i need to get back into heroes


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 21, 2008)

good  guy?

lol, you have to get back to watching heroes!


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 21, 2008)

you ruined it now


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 21, 2008)

hey 40K. how you doing?


----------



## Garlock (Oct 21, 2008)

Morning Zaru. Morning Max. Why so butthurt?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 21, 2008)

lol, Max 


Hey Andy!


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 21, 2008)

Garlock said:


> Morning Zaru. Morning Max. Why so butthurt?



you said i was the reason i got nathan sealed. maybe you havnt realised, but he's not too pleased about being sealed, and even incinuating that im the cause really pisses me off.



@lk3mizt said:


> lol, Max
> 
> 
> Hey Andy!



What you been up to apart from heroes though?


----------



## Garlock (Oct 21, 2008)

hahaha, still, nathan and I have talked about the situation. He knows what is going to happen. You should stop being prissy over the tea and crumpets and shrug it off. Its just a fucking forum.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 21, 2008)

apart from heroes, Uni has been a bitch


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 21, 2008)

new prisoon break out 2 alkz? if so link moi danke


----------



## Garlock (Oct 21, 2008)

I think Prison Break should have ended with season 1. It seems like its getting milked


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 21, 2008)

Garlock said:


> hahaha, still, nathan and I have talked about the situation. He knows what is going to happen. You should stop being prissy over the tea and crumpets and shrug it off. Its just a fucking forum.



whats going to happen with what? i've shrugged it off already, doesnt mean im not still going to neg you. and yeah its a forum, whats your point? if i care enough to be on here, im going to care what happens on here (whatever degree its to), its only logical.



@lk3mizt said:


> apart from heroes, Uni has been a bitch



lol, yeah man. uni is taxxing my ass, and not in the good way.


----------



## Garlock (Oct 21, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> whats going to happen with what? i've shrugged it off already, doesnt mean im not still going to neg you. and yeah its a forum, whats your point? if i care enough to be on here, im going to care what happens on here (whatever degree its to), its only logical.



So when did you miss out on the part where Vegeta is going to get back his rep when the admins least expect it?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2008)

Garlock said:


> So when did you miss out on the part where Vegeta is going to get back his rep when the admins least expect it?



So when did you miss out the part where the mods are gonna notice and take it away again?


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 21, 2008)

Sup Villains?


----------



## Garlock (Oct 21, 2008)

Zaru said:


> So when did you miss out the part where the mods are gonna notice and take it away again?



Doubt it. Vegeta has Tazmo behind him. If it comes down to it, I'm sure he can pull some strings. Not even Pek can do anything about it.


----------



## Garlock (Oct 21, 2008)

Jin-E I've been meaning to ask, where is that dude from your sig? I know he is wearing a pair of Oakley Titanium Glasses. They look like the Juliets or the Pennys


----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2008)

Now why would Tazmo care about rep issues on a forum he hardly visits? 


Heck tazmo hardly cares about people on the MAIN SITE


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 21, 2008)

isn't Vegeta an admin?


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 21, 2008)

I didnt hear shit about that Garlock. i dont expect you to notice, but im not around nearly as much as i used to be.


----------



## Garlock (Oct 21, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Now why would Tazmo care about rep issues on a forum he hardly visits?
> 
> 
> Heck tazmo hardly cares about people on the MAIN SITE



Well this sounds like a good time to buy the forums then right? 

He does have some power as a patron. That is something no one can do. As a patron, you can have some control as how things go. 



@lk3mizt said:


> isn't Vegeta an admin?



Yes 


maximilyan said:


> I didnt hear shit about that Garlock. i dont expect you to notice, but im not around nearly as much as i used to be.


You were on yesterday


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 21, 2008)

Garlock said:


> Jin-E I've been meaning to ask, where is that dude from your sig? I know he is wearing a pair of Oakley Titanium Glasses. They look like the Juliets or the Pennys



Akon in Eyeshield 21

What was your name before "Garlock"? Sorry, i cant quite remember


----------



## Garlock (Oct 21, 2008)

Candlejack, i decided to cha


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 21, 2008)

so peK can reduce the rep of another admin??


----------



## Garlock (Oct 21, 2008)

No but pek could get DeAdministrated


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 21, 2008)

peK could be de-administrated.. hasnt that been done before??


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 21, 2008)

Garlock said:


> Candlejack, i decided to cha



Ahhhh, the guy with the Rick Ross set

I think the last time i saw you, you had under 1K posts, hence the confusion


----------



## Garlock (Oct 21, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> peK could be de-administrated.. hasnt that been done before??



I've heard about this. When I deAdmined someone on my old forums, he went apeshit and tried to ragedelete the forums. Fortunately, I had a backup and bam. He never got access to the CP again. And we caught each of his dupes trying to get moderation.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 21, 2008)

thx cat freezer


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 21, 2008)

*NEGS HIBARI


----------



## Garlock (Oct 21, 2008)

So i got my rep links open. Lets wait until this 24h stops. I'm off to go for an early swim and then nap at the beach while soakin in some sun. Peac ya'll


----------



## legan (Oct 21, 2008)

Have a nice swim.


----------



## Creator (Oct 21, 2008)

Whats up people?


----------



## Even (Oct 21, 2008)

Villains


----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2008)

Hello even and creator 

How's japan


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 21, 2008)

my ed-head custom title is gone 

who do i meet to get it fixed? Gooba gave it to on ma birthday and i'm too shy to request for another one..


----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2008)

Maybe they removed it ... there was a thread about such things in the Q&C


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 21, 2008)

poor @lky


----------



## Levithian (Oct 21, 2008)

Creator said:


> Whats up people?



*Hey Creator.*


----------



## Even (Oct 21, 2008)

Japan is good, as always


----------



## Crowe (Oct 21, 2008)

HAHAHHAHAAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA @ GARLOCK

rofl! You are hilarious...Hahahahaha. We'll see, Garlock. We'll see.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2008)

Lol garlock


----------



## Crowe (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh. This is the repwhore nest. I seem to have taken the wrong turn back near Konoha Mall.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 21, 2008)

lol, whut?

peK in FV!?! 


hey mang!


----------



## Crowe (Oct 21, 2008)

Garlock. You are a noob, don't try to jump into forum politics to gain more popularity. It makes you look like a fool, well bigger fool then you already are.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2008)

mister. pek said:


> Oh. This is the repwhore nest. I seem to have taken the wrong turn back near Konoha Mall.



You mean the uchiha gods fc


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 21, 2008)

lol, peK v Garlock. 


ROUND 1!

FIGHT!!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2008)

Why does he expect garlock to read those posts here, he rarely looks by anyway


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 21, 2008)

Zaru said:


> You mean the uchiha gods fc


----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


>



You're excluded because you send me heroes links


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2008)

And pek left again 

Is it true that there's a week off for heroes, alk?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 21, 2008)

Zaru said:


> You mean the uchiha gods fc



and the owner of the FC is


----------



## Levithian (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm getting a little bored with the Naruto Manga these days.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2008)

I wonder how many people even come here for NARUTO anymore.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 21, 2008)

a week off heroes!?!? 


i fucking hope not!!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2008)

I read that somewhere in the heroes subforum


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 21, 2008)

Next week there's an episode, week after there isn't.

Naruto manga is alright right now.

It was better when it was focused on Sasuke.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 21, 2008)

yeah, i just saw it too! 

i'd dai if there's no heroes next week!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Sasuke.


Why does it make me laugh to see this combination


@lk3mizt said:


> yeah, i just saw it too!
> 
> i'd dai if there's no heroes next week!


Don't commit suicide alk


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 21, 2008)

i cant promise you anything, Andy! 


hmm, i need a new casshern set!!


----------



## Levithian (Oct 21, 2008)

Zaru said:


> I wonder how many people even come here for NARUTO anymore.



*My guess is not many.*


----------



## Denji (Oct 21, 2008)

I love you guys.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 21, 2008)

lol, manly love


----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2008)

As that yaoi manga I saw once (saw, not read ) advertised: True love only exists between men


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 21, 2008)

True love involves a dick and pussy


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 21, 2008)

you fucking read it, Andy!

confess!!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2008)

No such thing! It was an ad in the back of a manga I read (seinen)

But I got teased for that ad being there, yeah


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 21, 2008)

So I brought a mac online

And now it finally get to the states after being in China for the past 3days.

My mac should be in my hand no later than Thursdaypek


Soon I can say that I don't use pc anymore


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 21, 2008)

did i hear yaoi and how rich are u nipples


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 21, 2008)

Almost enough that I can say my kids will not have to work a day in their lives when I get some kids

Just need to do some more collecting


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 21, 2008)

whats ur job?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2008)

Son of rich parents?


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 21, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> whats ur job?



I work as a counselor atm, but I also play the stock markets


Zaru said:


> Son of rich parents?



That had some contribution to my collection. Mom and Dad use to flip houses in real estate.



Working really sucks though


----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2008)

Stock markets and real estate? Not exactly the safest areas right now


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 21, 2008)

Will you employ me?


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 21, 2008)

Very true but they make the greatest investment especially if you are renting to other college students.

Playing stocks I must admit that I do not play as aggressive as I use to but profit still comes from it non the less.

When the economy bounds back all my investments will increase even more in value then I will be even more happy


----------



## Zaru (Oct 21, 2008)

Good night villains


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 21, 2008)

Night Andy

I think that I am off as well Villains cya


----------



## Even (Oct 22, 2008)

Afternoon villains 

I had health check today


----------



## Garlock (Oct 22, 2008)

I saw Juubi Today


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 22, 2008)

The coldest story every told.. how can you be so heartless?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 22, 2008)

good morning villains!


----------



## Even (Oct 22, 2008)

evening


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 22, 2008)

nippon!


----------



## Empress (Oct 22, 2008)

night **


----------



## Zaru (Oct 22, 2008)

Good morning villains.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 22, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> The coldest story every told.. how can you be so heartless?



That song sucks balls man, lol.

Sup


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 22, 2008)

heya 

who's online ?!


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm online emi .

how you doing


----------



## Garlock (Oct 22, 2008)

HERRO PREASE!


----------



## E (Oct 22, 2008)

my favorite seme, emilia-sama pek


----------



## MS81 (Oct 22, 2008)

whaddup guys!!!!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 22, 2008)

sup homies


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 22, 2008)

Hai MS & Elland Road


----------



## Even (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm going to bed now...

Later villains


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## Zaru (Oct 22, 2008)

Why so angry, nibbles


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 22, 2008)

Not angry 

just favorite emoticon


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 22, 2008)

hey gaiz!!


----------



## Levithian (Oct 22, 2008)

Whats up Final Villain?


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 22, 2008)

Sup FMA. 

im just passing through tbh. i have to shower and sleep soon.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 22, 2008)

I am passing through as well

I swear if this rl crap don't stop soon I am going to snap



I need a damn vacation


----------



## Zaru (Oct 22, 2008)

That's easier said than done


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 22, 2008)

I have one planned for the end of next month

But it is only a week long

Now the anticipation of the trip is killing me


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 22, 2008)

what's saaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 22, 2008)

que pasa @lk


----------



## Cirus (Oct 22, 2008)

Yo, hows it going all?  This is a good day.  I feel as though I can take over the world.  Who's with me?


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey Guys whats up?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 23, 2008)

Good morning villains.


----------



## Even (Oct 23, 2008)

Evening people 

Posting from uni


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 23, 2008)

*morning* Even


----------



## E (Oct 23, 2008)

villains


----------



## fraj (Oct 23, 2008)

Yo max i am in uni now. I lost my phone on tuesday 

Sorry man you gotta PM me your number again and ill tell you mine when i get a new phone. shit man i feel so stupid -_-


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 23, 2008)

You rat bastard.

i was wondering what happened to you.. come on msn later


----------



## fraj (Oct 23, 2008)

I am uni. No msn you faggit. internet coming only on the 27th 

and why werent you in the gym anyway.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 23, 2008)

Fraaaaaaaaaj!!


----------



## fraj (Oct 23, 2008)

alki!! whats up big bro.
how you been XD


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 23, 2008)

I did go to the gym


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 23, 2008)

keep keeping it gangsta! 

where have you been!?!


----------



## fraj (Oct 23, 2008)

I was at the fucking gym from 12:00 to 1:30 you asshole and i did not see you there.

i moved to a new house and no internet until the 27th. even now i am taking risks to speak to you guys


----------



## MS81 (Oct 23, 2008)

where's my nicca Denji at???

going to the gym right now.


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 23, 2008)

MS81. havnt seen you in ages, how you doing bro?

Fraj, dont lie.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 23, 2008)

Morning Villains

You not at Uni yet Max?


----------



## Even (Oct 23, 2008)

maxy, what's up?


----------



## maximilyan (Oct 23, 2008)

hey even. im alright.. just heading back to my lecture now though.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 23, 2008)

Good luck at class then Max

I have to leave my house soon to head there myself


----------



## Even (Oct 23, 2008)

well, I gotta go to bed soon, so I'll get up for class tomorrow


----------



## Even (Oct 23, 2008)

caught up on Heroes having I?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 23, 2008)

fuck, sorry about that 

i could only stay online for a few minutes more 

now i'm back 
and sunday or so moving to my apartment as well 

and i'll have internet and i'll be on as i used to be pek


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 23, 2008)

Emi will be active again


----------



## Denji (Oct 23, 2008)

My Villains


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 23, 2008)

HEY VILLAINS!!

Lyly!! pek


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 23, 2008)

Jonathan 

Darren 

EDIT: ALkey pek


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 23, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Jonathan
> 
> Darren
> 
> EDIT: ALkey pek




hey!! pek

how's mah fave romanian wimmenz doing?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 23, 2008)

fave romanian? 

you have other romanianz?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 23, 2008)

touché, Lyly, touché


----------



## Zaru (Oct 23, 2008)

I have other romanianz besides lyly and I talk to them more because lyly is hardly active


----------



## Cirus (Oct 23, 2008)

This feels like a day that is going to be good.  The world feels like it is in the palm of my hand.  Just finding a stupid job is hard as hell.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 23, 2008)

Andy, you naughty boy


----------



## MS81 (Oct 23, 2008)

Max, I was in here yesterday bro, I just had mad stuff to do.


----------



## legan (Oct 23, 2008)

You you fucktards in a week


----------



## Cirus (Oct 23, 2008)

legan said:


> You you fucktards in a week


 don't not comprehend???


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey Villains        .


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 23, 2008)

Tell me something villains, do any of yall use  the gimp photo editing program and if you do how is it?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 23, 2008)

Never really got past using it for 10 seconds 
I prefer photoshop


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh ok then, I guess I have to go get photoshop for mac then

I wanted something free and that is what my school offered but then I have to spend money


----------



## Zaru (Oct 23, 2008)

Rofl, paying money for photoshop 

Well unless you use it commercially... that's the only time when it can get somewhat risky


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 23, 2008)

I can't find the full version for free

Do you have a link or something then that might work for a mac


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 23, 2008)

Alright thanks

I will do more research then


----------



## Denji (Oct 23, 2008)

Gentlemen


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 23, 2008)

Denji


----------



## Cirus (Oct 23, 2008)

Whats up people?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 24, 2008)

hey gaiz!!!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 24, 2008)

hello menz and no wimminz


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2008)

You're the only wimminz 

lylyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 24, 2008)

Sup villains


Lawl, Testosterone level is way to high here


----------



## Even (Oct 24, 2008)

Villains


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 24, 2008)

cokz must be anihilated or some of them cut 

dydyyyyyyyyyy 

PS; i was rite about the karo and Lastier thing btw, he confirmed me on pm a while ago :]


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 24, 2008)

lol, cocks must be eliminated!? 


*runs away


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 24, 2008)

villians  posting in uni cos im cool


----------



## legan (Oct 24, 2008)

legan said:


> You you fucktards in a week





Vegeta. said:


> don't not comprehend???



My mind was running ahead of me I wanted to say see you Fucktards in a week.


----------



## Cirus (Oct 24, 2008)

Hows it going this early morning villans?  
I got a job interview this afternoon for a life insurance company.  So if I get the job it will be to sell things banking on people dieing.


----------



## Even (Oct 24, 2008)

Early morning? If you count 1:12 AM as early morning, I'd say I'm really sleepy


----------



## Levithian (Oct 24, 2008)

Good afternoon final Villain, I have not posted much here as of late but I intend to fix that, whats up?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2008)

Villains


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 24, 2008)

here.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 24, 2008)

hey guys!

damn, i've received over 50 PMs *today* asking about my sig!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2008)

What the fuck alk 

Just put the name of the anime in your sig.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 24, 2008)

lol, why didn't i think of that!?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2008)

Lol 

Or ask for something in return in order to get the name. Profit


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 24, 2008)

and get sealed 3 days later.

profit


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm not the final villain anymore T_T


----------



## E (Oct 24, 2008)

hello thar venoumous, vile, villainous villains


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 24, 2008)

sith lord is kinda cool! 


what, they changed the post rank??


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 24, 2008)

Wait Sith Lord Andy turned


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 24, 2008)

hes no longer the boss of this place


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2008)

Nope alk, that rank was made for TWF at 27300 posts


----------



## Ina (Oct 24, 2008)

Good afternoon.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 24, 2008)

hmm, i shall become final villain next week!!



wanna bet?


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 24, 2008)

You plan to take my title


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 24, 2008)

cant help it


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 24, 2008)

Top Five posters.

Damn Andy is catching me

maximilyan	---1,155
Mr.Nibbles---1,053
Zaru---1,011
Kamishiro Yuki---963
@lk3mizt---737


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 24, 2008)

holy shit, i'm #5 now!?



cool!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a lot of posts here for coming in after most of you


----------



## Cirus (Oct 24, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Nope alk, that rank was made for TWF at 27300 posts


 Well that is over achiving if I ever saw it.  

Though this day has a good promise.  I just got called back for another interview today.  This rocks...  Though it is only for a job that pays 17.75 an hour.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 24, 2008)

Sealed and slashed and I am not even online enough to whore


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2008)

Lol what nibbles


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 24, 2008)

I dunno what what happened. I am lsp now and I honestly don't whore that is the funniest thing. I just return rep that is given to me that is all.

I got some noob in the BH begged me for rep in my cp and I didn't return it only b/c he asked


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2008)

Lol, they're not looking for blatant whoring anymore, they're looking for "patterns" in incoming/outgoing rep.

Unlike open whoring, that's free to the staff's interpretation.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 24, 2008)

we're all repsealed and i'm le sans as well

lol?


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 24, 2008)

Patterns you say

I don't have any patterns is the funny thing. How the hell do you see something that is not there

-300k wow NF is an interesting place it seems....

What ever I guess I can assume that it is as long as everyone else since I am getting no responses from the mods......


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh wow


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 24, 2008)

Emi lost more than me

I thought that I had the record with my 300k


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2008)

What... EMILY? WHY WOULD ANYONE CUT EMILY

SHE'S THE LAST PERSON ANYONE COULD CALL A REP-RULEBREAKER


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 24, 2008)

Were Emily NPU?


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 24, 2008)

@____@

A dark day indeed.


----------



## Levithian (Oct 24, 2008)

♠Mr.Nibbles♠ Emily, welcome to the club of the Repseal.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2008)

And Jin-E as well 

And it keeps going


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 24, 2008)

whut the fuck!?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2008)

Now even Alk, and Nae was hit as well


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 24, 2008)

OMG WHAT THE FUCK!?!?!??

and i was sooo close to NPU


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow!

This is what i call a huge purge

Was just 20K from Lsp

Karma, lol


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Oct 24, 2008)

Well I guess we some how violate a rule for being friends

Who is next on the list....

I gotta go to work now and I expect to see more seals



Shut the hell up Dane, I am no whore unless sex is involved


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 24, 2008)

Zaru said:


> What... EMILY? WHY WOULD ANYONE CUT EMILY
> 
> SHE'S THE LAST PERSON ANYONE COULD CALL A REP-RULEBREAKER



wait, if i see everyone repsealed, that means i'm repsealed? 

oh wow 

and i have around 700k now 

shouldn't they give us at least infractions? 

and why can't i see the ones who repped me? 
it's like the old system, when we couldn't see the person who repped lol


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2008)

Alk, they basically cut and sealed everyone in final villain.

Just look at the list. Nae, max, emily, you, loki, hibari, jin-e, fma9, sasuke, denji, Even, Juubi, Legan

Everyone lost rep and is probably sealed


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 24, 2008)

what about you, lol? you have more posts here than even i do


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 24, 2008)

Max got slashed again too, lol?

I knew there was a good chance of this happening after me and FMA got sealed last week. ~___~

Truly sucks. You probably all got the same ammount of time sealed as me and FMA, three months.


----------



## Levithian (Oct 24, 2008)

♠Mr.Nibbles♠ said:


> Shut the hell up Dane, I am no whore unless sex is involved



 *The mods must think differently, were all going to be sealed*.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 24, 2008)

the took about 320k from me. 

same punishment as uncanny huh?

any ideas how long the seal is?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> what about you, lol? you have more posts here than even i do



That's posts in the thread, emily


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 24, 2008)

They probabaly studied your lists...and determined who you were "whoring" with, not  necessarily just FV members...who knows how deep this runs


----------



## Levithian (Oct 24, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> They probably studied your lists...and determined who you were "whoring" with, not  necessarily just FV members...who knows how deep this runs



*Yeah, I bet thats how it was...probobly everyone for three months as well.*


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 24, 2008)

Good Afternoon Villains. Is this where I become infamous? 

Never have I had to do so many user notes on this forum. EVER.

3 months sealed. Everyone that has been sealed has 1/3rd of their rep removed like FMA9 and Sasuke.

Except for Max. 3 months but 1/2 considering his history.

The Staff is still going through some things as well.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2008)

Lol kevin 

Why emily and alk?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 24, 2008)

lol, Jet  

i still love you


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 24, 2008)

It was inevitable really ;___;

How many people did you have to seal roughly, lol?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 24, 2008)

Easily 10+ people in this mass sealing and slashing.

And still more we have to go through.



Zaru said:


> Lol kevin
> 
> Why emily and alk?



Just because they contribute more to the forums it doesn't mean they are excluded from the circle jerking that has been going on for months here.

A good deal of you I consider friends and acquaintances so you can see what kind of bind this put me in.


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 24, 2008)

xDDDDDDD

What a Slaughter


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2008)

Temporal Thought said:


> Just because they contribute more to the forums it doesn't mean they are excluded from the circle jerking that has been going on for months here.
> 
> A good deal of you I consider friends and acquaintances so you can see what kind of bind this put me in.



But emily really doesn't care about rep at all. This is just weird


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Jet, can you free @lk every tuesday? I owe him for Heroes pimping project.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 24, 2008)

Zaru said:


> But emily really doesn't care about rep at all. This is just weird



Evidence over the past few months says the contrary.

No Sunny, I can't


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 24, 2008)

Lol.    Max.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 24, 2008)

Temporal Thought said:


> Evidence over the past few months says the contrary.
> 
> No Sunny, I can't


Why must you block the love? Conjugal visits, etc.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2008)

Temporal Thought said:


> Evidence over the past few months says the contrary.



Oh well 

How am I gonna thank alk for the heroes eps now


----------



## geG (Oct 24, 2008)

This is the best thing


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 24, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Hey Jet, can you free @lk every tuesday? I owe him for Heroes pimping project.



lol.

the project. 

BAI BAI TO THE PROJECT!! LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 24, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Oh well
> 
> How am I gonna thank alk for the heroes eps now


Yeah, exactly. That's the only times I rep him


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 24, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> lol.
> 
> the project.
> 
> BAI BAI TO THE PROJECT!! LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL





NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah well, if they actually say so 

Still, in the end aren't we all "circle jerking", as you call it? 

And seriously i didn't rep everyone from here even though they're my friends, for example Jin, who's my best forum friend, i haven't repped him for ages, and I only use to send messages that way, probably you saw most of my messages are long ones .

I admit sometimes i rep back to repay some people that care about that, or to get them close in rank, but seriously 

I don't know what to say . If that's how you decided to do it, then so be it :]
I just hope you didn't do that just because we post here, because that would be unfair @__@

And from the sealed ones, to say, i only rep *and now seriously, from time to time* max, denji, and alk ;/


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2008)

Heroes 



Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I just hope you didn't do that just because we post here, because that would be unfair @__@



If you post here you're probable to be investigated, but it doesn't mean you get punished.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 24, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU



lol, just kidding


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 24, 2008)

If it was just about who "posted" here a lot of other people would be sealed too. Staff has already gone through a few people and decided they weren't part of the major whoring.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 24, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Heroes
> 
> 
> 
> If you post here you're probable to be investigated, but it doesn't mean you get punished.



why did you signed out from msn?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 24, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> lol, just kidding


 Don't joke like that.

*Negs*...Oh wait...


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 24, 2008)

oh, so there's major whoring and minor whoring now?


great


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> why did you signed out from msn?



You didn't reply for like five minutes ;_;


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 24, 2008)

Zaru said:


> You didn't reply for like five minutes ;_;



and i told you shortly after that that i had to restart my comp


----------



## Smoke (Oct 24, 2008)

It all makes perfect sense now?


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 24, 2008)

Ah well, not a huge loss.

Like Emily, i only repped a handful of people here.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 24, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> oh, so there's major whoring and minor whoring now?
> 
> 
> great



No, I meant that there are people that have posted here yet they rarely/never pass the rep around like what was observed among this group.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 24, 2008)

Lol Repstorm, @lk is eying your jugular


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 24, 2008)

lol, Sunny 


well, what'sdone is done. Let's move on with it.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2008)

Speaking of which... I already forgot what anime your sig was from, alk


----------



## Crowe (Oct 24, 2008)

__________________

fuck yeah! 
before you guys spam my PM box to death, the name of the anime above is  *To Aru Majutsu no Index!* ​Pimping Projects
*Heroes*|[DLMURL="http://forums.narutofan.com/showthread.php?t=291112"]Prison Break[/DLMURL]​


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 24, 2008)

lol, it's beneath my sig 

To Aru Majutsu no Index. 

where is Max!?


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 24, 2008)

I probably wont be posting in this thread for a while


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 24, 2008)

lol, hey peK!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 24, 2008)

Jin-E said:


> I probably wont be posting in this thread for a while



lol, me neither 

well not like i posted there for like 3 weeks or so


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> lol, it's beneath my sig
> 
> To Aru Majutsu no Index.
> 
> where is Max!?



Max is probably busy/at uni/maccin on chicks

And lol, I didn't notice the text at first, too bright


----------



## @lk3mizt (Oct 24, 2008)

was he sealed and slashed too?


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2008)

Max is divine, silly

His seal is longer than that of the others


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 24, 2008)

@lk3mizt said:


> was he sealed and slashed too?



Yep

Except he lost half, instead of 1/3 like the rest


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 24, 2008)

And now for the real killer. Staff decision has been to close this thread down. But not this thread alone. Every and all secret sections across the forums.

With all the things that have gone on in them in the past the decision has basically been fully supported.


----------

